# Check out these ScanSpeak tweeters



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what they are?

28mm Soft Dome Tweeter w Neodymium Motor Unique Tweeter Speakers by Scanspeak | eBay


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Scanspeak also makes Vifa/peerless drivers and have combine them under the Scanspeak name as well. These tweeters looks more like the "Vifa/peerless" variants and prices accordingly imo


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Scan has been separate from Vifa/Peerless for a couple of years now 

But yeah, they could have been made by Scan or probably DST way back when DST owned all three of those brands.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

google search of the number on the back shows it to be a NOS JBL tweeter.
JBL PROFESSIONAL PRODUCTS - pdf.io
www.pdfio.net/k-5716.html
440954-001 8320 HF FOR C/S - 39DS25BX-HT01-EP $11.00 USD EA 441002-001 ..... 350248-001 BRACKET FOR 2413 TWEETER REV B $5.76 USD EA


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

So are they any good? Worth trying? Nobody seems very excited about these.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> So are they any good? Worth trying? Nobody seems very excited about these.


You can spend $36 bucks on a steak in a nice restaurant...so i would say go for it. They look beautiful.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Scan has been separate from Vifa/Peerless for a couple of years now
> 
> But yeah, they could have been made by Scan or probably DST way back when DST owned all three of those brands.


The name or design? Lots of past peerless and Vifa (DST) drivers have now turned into scan-speak branded variations with a higher price tag


----------



## Luke/Peaandham (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a car that uses Vifa/Peerless OC25's same design, cheap price and not bad performance.


----------

